# this team sucks



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

no energy, no chemistry, no defense, no offense. Kenyon Martin is a *****, Nene is fat, AI is old, and Anthony and Smith are both dumb asses. Oh, and everybody else sucks. Camby's ok.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Check out the Bulls board and what they think about their start to the season


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

god damn! way to make me feel better, hb.

holy ****. everybody should check that out. those fans are ridiculous. Rebuilding!?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Already saw the Bulls board. I'm thinking about starting a chill out thread but it would probably get locked. :wink:


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

slic has finally cracked


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think it's time to pursue a new coach. Honestly.

I wish, PRAY that Karl would give minutes to Von. Sure it was garbage time, but the dude can flat shoot.

THAT'S what's been missing on our team for 10+ years. Melo honestly looked high tonight.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

darth-horax said:


> I think it's time to pursue a new coach. Honestly.
> 
> I wish, PRAY that Karl would give minutes to Von. Sure it was garbage time, but the dude can flat shoot.
> 
> THAT'S what's been missing on our team for 10+ years. Melo honestly looked high tonight.


im ashamed i have his jersey. i just got lucky that my favorite team pretty much did what seemed impossible, but everyone was hating on the celtics last year when we sucked. now they have to watch as the celtics crush everyone on the way to ANOTHER ring.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> no energy, no chemistry, no defense, no offense. Kenyon Martin is a *****, Nene is fat, AI is old, and Anthony and Smith are both dumb asses. Oh, and everybody else sucks. Camby's ok.





Slic a pessimist? No Way??!!!Really???

Give it a little time. I think this team's predominant ****ing problem is the fact that they can never seem to hold a lead. Going back to last year as far as I've watched they go up 8-15 points, turn the enrgy down and then sure enough the opposition is right back in it. One of the more painful things to watch. I'd rather watch a blowout than see them blow an easy win. Kills me everytime.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Slic a pessimist? No Way??!!!Really???


I know it's suprising, but....

hey...

you wouldn't happen to be using sarcasm, would you?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I dont' know...I'm sick of watching ANY team play down to the level of their competition.

Obviously last night wasn't that issue, but it seems like you're right...every time they get a lead, they start to coast.

This team lacks a killer instinct. Withe Nene shelved AGAIN for the next two games, I wonder if Karl will actually use Steven Hunter. He looked decent last night, and gives us antoher 6 fouls per game to utilize. He's a big body...use him.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I agree give Hunter more minutes


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

relax guys, stephen A. smith said you guys are going to win the west!!! and if he said it, then...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I think I'm back on this side of the fence.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, I guess the nation just got let in on the two year secret of the Nuggets - they suck.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the nuggets might as well make a move because again i dont see a great team or a bad team, overall an above average team. if the nuggets put up a fight in the western conference finals (or do better) then you can argue to try an add to the current team and bring it back again.
i'm completely chill right now because its been a pretty obvious situation for the nuggets all year. make a deal to bring in someone or likely fizzle in the playoffs like they do every year.
I'm racking my brain wondering what trades could the team do. I want Mo Peterson or a player like him but I'm not sure how we acquire him. I always end up circling around the same name John Salmons. I've heard all the negative things about him but the deal just seems to easy to complete and wont hurt the nuggets down the road.
lets assume that going into the playoffs the nuggets get their bigs back. what do they need? they need a wing with some height that can shoot the 3 and play some d. Dont we all love Carter trying to guard Kobe? Or Smith getting blown by?
Think about it. Karl doesn't want AI to play PG. If he has atkins and AI out there wings are going to score on them all night. he wants AI off the ball.
John Salmons can handle the rock. John Salmons is a better defender than smith or any of the shorter guards on wing scorers like Kobe, Paul Pierce, Manu etc.
John Salmons can knock down open 3s.
I mean Salmons isnt a star by any stretch of the imagination. guys in philly are saying AI wont like him and salmons is useless without the ball. But i gotta say give me a better option that a team would do.
Salmons at 6'6 can run the point and he would be the best option to have on the floor that can both defend and make open js. the only thing we need him to do is bring the ball up and start the offense. then when AI kicks out or Melo gets doubled team and the ball gets swung around he makes his open jumper. he shoots open shots in sacramento why not here?
Salmons is looking good this year for the Kings. I know in sacramento its a lot different than philly but what denver needs him to do is different as well.
think about this Camby, Kmart,Melo, AI, and atkins or salmons. based on team need Salmons just appears to fit in better than atkins.
Can salmons knock down a few open js a game? can he bring up the ball? can he defend the other teams best wing?
If the answers are yes I see no reason at this point not to move Najera for Salmons


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

wait for the nuggets to win another 8 straight games

that should shut you up


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I think any productive change has to start with firing Karl. Not that there aren't other serious problems on the team, but it is kinda hard to play well without any direction or responsibility.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ballistixxx said:


> wait for the nuggets to win another 8 straight games
> 
> that should shut you up


I'd rather see them play hard 48 minutes, every game. Then the wins will take care of themselves.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I love Eddie Hustle...but in all honesty, he's the big asset the Nuggs have at this point.

He's a glue guy that fits well on any team, and he doesnt' need the ball to be productive. He's a FA after this year, so that makes him more valuable, as well.

I think he needs to move. I hate to see him go, but in the quest for a championship, something needs to happen.

They were talking on TNT the other night saying Denver is a 2 star team (AI and Melo), but most serious contenders are 3 star teams. Ergo, Denver needs to pick up that 3rd star.

I was thinking today that there are a few names that could help us out that would be nice to see out here, who could be either rented for this season or maybe sewn up with some "creative finances."

First of all, Salmons would be a good pickup for Denver, but he's hardly a star. Is there any way of Denver acquiring Monta Ellis from Golden STate? Young'un can play, and he could be that spark they need. Big wing man who can light it up and play defense.

Doubt he's available...but I'd like to see Richard Jefferson in a Nuggets uni. If the Nets collapse, he'd POSSIBLY be available for the right price.

Corey Maggette...this guy would shine in Denver's system. THe defense COULD NOT afford to double him, and he'd be open to nail 3's and drive the lane. Of the three mentioned here, he's probably the most available depsite leading the Clipps in PT's scored this year.

It's obvious that even though Denver still has yet to see their full team on the court, they need to make some change to get their team to the next "power stage" in the NBA. Right now they are dangerous, but not serious contenders. If the Nuggs could pick up any of the above, that move might be enough to seriously put us on the echelon of the SUns, Spurs, and Celtics THIS YEAR.

Will it happen? Maybe. If the Nuggs don't do anything this year, we could very seriously be looking at a one and done plyaoffs again.

Oh yeah, and if Karl goes, I wouldn't miss him. He has no fire in his belly anymore...too many Krispy Kreme's reside in his gullet as it is. I'd like to see us re-hire Jeff Bzdelik to take the helm. 

FAce it...the dude can coach!

Of course...Mr. Van Gundy is still available...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

god, jvg would be awful. The man has no offense skills whatsoever. and why suggest two small fowards?

They need a tall PG more than anything, but how many of them are there?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

AI doesnt like John Salmons. When they were Sixers a game against the Hawks Salmons took the last six shots and the Sixers lost. AI said you got guys on the team taking all the shots like the jordan or something.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I didnt realize so many old sixers fans posted on the board


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> god, jvg would be awful. The man has no offense skills whatsoever. and why suggest two small fowards?
> 
> They need a tall PG more than anything, but how many of them are there?


i dont want jvg either. salmons has pg skills and he is tall. the fact that AI and Salmons aren't buddies has been stated everytime his name comes up. The front office should talk with AI and see if he is willing to coexist with him. AI has changed since he was in Philly. I think Salmons has changed as well. Maybe they are a better fit now.
I'm open to other ideas, but right now I know Sac would give us Salmons for Najera. So thats the least the nuggets could do opposed to doing nothing.
I highly doubt Monta Ellis is available. Ellis at 6'3 with AI in the backcourt would be at taller wings mercy most nights. 
The offical trade I would propose is Eddie Najera for John Salmons and Justin Williams. Williams impressed me with his effort at Wyoming. They were a sub .500 team that he took to his conference title game. Hed have games where he'd pull down 20 rebounds and 10 blocks. Could be a future glue guy for some NBA team. Kings fans love his energy. He got some bad pub for being accused of doing things he didn't do earlier this year. I'd expect they would throw him in.
Ime Udoka isn't getting much time with the Spurs. The Nuggets should at least check and see if they can pick him up.
At one time Kmart would have been considered an all star level talent (one of a big three). Camby to me is one of the big three. Personally I think Salmons and Udoka could make a pretty big difference. I think JR fighting for time will either just really piss him off or motivate him to play defense. 
I dont think trading for another "star" and liking getting a crappy contract is going to be good for the nuggets.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I didnt realize so many old sixers fans posted on the board


The community on the sixers board seemed to get really judgemental and somewhat condescending towards the period after the AI trade. It's all water under the bridge of course, but thats really why I stopped posting over there. I still watch all the sixers games I can find on tv and will continue to try to catch every game I can once I get league pass.

I agree with your point about not needing to trade for another star NBA. It's all about finding the right kind of role player, unfortunatley such players are few and far between.


----------

